# Is my setup ok? first T



## RickysReptiles (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first T, She is a 2" Mexican Red Knee. From what I've been reading, I believe her tank is setup properly but I'm here asking for reassurance because I'm not 100% sure. The tank is 8"W x 16"L x 11.5"H.

I've filled most of it with substrate for her to dig, and also so that if she decides to climb the fall won't be too far. The substrate is a mix of potting soil with a bit of coconut husk chips tossed in just to vary the texture a bit. She has a 4" diameter PVC hide that is half dug into the substrate, as well as a piece of bark that she seems to enjoy hiding under.

For water she has a small water bowl that I've mostly buried into the substrate.

There is normally a screen top on the tank. I've read that screen tops can be an issue with them getting their feet stuck - is this something that I need to worry about? (The lid isn't shown in this photo, as I was changing the water)

Should anything be changed?


----------



## cold blood (Sep 15, 2014)

There are 2 things I would change.  First, its hide needs to be more appropriately sized, the current one is both too big and roomy as well as not really providing the darkness they like.  Find a hide that's much tighter so it feels comfortable within it.  You could use what you have by just burying it most of the way into the sub and block off one end, or putting one end  to the ground (or blocking it with sub) so the back end is blocked off.  

The second would be to take that wood piece and adjust it so its on the ground, this species has no need to provide things to climb on.

And you are right about screen tops being less than ideal.  Otherwise, once that substrate dries out things should be in pretty good shape...pretty good job IMO for a first t owner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> There are 2 things I would change.  First, its hide needs to be more appropriately sized, the current one is both too big and roomy as well as not really providing the darkness they like.  Find a hide that's much tighter so it feels comfortable within it.  You could use what you have by just burying it most of the way into the sub and block off one end, or putting one end  to the ground (or blocking it with sub) so the back end is blocked off.
> 
> The second would be to take that wood piece and adjust it so its on the ground, this species has no need to provide things to climb on.
> 
> And you are right about screen tops being less than ideal.  Otherwise, once that substrate dries out things should be in pretty good shape...pretty good job IMO for a first t owner.


Thanks for your help! She is currently hiding under the bark, perhaps because it casts a better shadow than the hide. I'll bury that hide more to provide something tighter fitting!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll also add that the enclosure is a bit large for such a small t.  Not a huge deal, but know that it will take longer for the t to locate prey as well as making it easier for prey items to escape and hide from both the t and you, which can be an issue if there's a rouge cricket hiding and the t happened to molt...then your spider becomes a buffet table for that hungry cricket.  So just watch the feedings carefully, we just had a thread where someone lost their t to this situation and it was both a larger t and a significantly more badass one, too (OW).

The area under the wood is the tightest place that t could locate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I'll also add that the enclosure is a bit large for such a small t.  Not a huge deal, but know that it will take longer for the t to locate prey as well as making it easier for prey items to escape and hide from both the t and you, which can be an issue if there's a rouge cricket hiding and the t happened to molt...then your spider becomes a buffet table for that hungry cricket.  So just watch the feedings carefully, we just had a thread where someone lost their t to this situation and it was both a larger t and a significantly more badass one, too (OW).
> 
> The area under the wood is the tightest place that t could locate.


Ok, tighter is better! I shall make some changes. Thanks so much for your help. I'm a snake guy, this is my first T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok, so I made some changes! I replaced the PVC hide with a small log type half tube thing and buried it on an angle. As you can see, she seems to approve!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 15, 2014)

That actually looks great now.  My only concern left is the chunks...if they are coco fiber chunks disregard (its really difficult to differentiate in pics), but if those are big wood chips, go in and remove the big wood chunks...but honestly, I like the new set-up...well done.

I like the new hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> That actually looks great now.  My only concern left is the chunks...if they are coco fiber chunks disregard (its really difficult to differentiate in pics), but if those are big wood chips, go in and remove the big wood chunks...but honestly, I like the new set-up...well done.
> 
> I like the new hide.


They are coconut husk chips. Should I remove them? If so, why? (Not arguing, just learning).

Also, if coconut husk chips ARE ok, then why are wood chips not?

Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 15, 2014)

Naw, you're fine, they are pretty soft.  Big wood chips/chunks can cause issues in falls or post-molt where a sharp edge could prove catastrophic....what you have isn't an issue and I suspected that was the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 17, 2014)

Figured I'd update you since you've been so helpful! I suppose she wasn't a big fan of how I setup her hide. I put it in on an angle so that there was only 1 way in, which I guess she didn't approve of. She spent the night digging and moving dirt and when I came down to check on her the next morning she had dug out a back door. Then, last night she was at it again! This morning I came down to find that she has totally blocked her front door! haha!! I'm so used to snakes who don't really move anything - so I'm loving this!

Here is a pic:


----------



## timisimaginary (Sep 17, 2014)

T's are inveterate redecorators. it's a good thing they don't know how to use credit cards, or they'd bankrupt us.
my B. albo did something similar, except instead of blocking up the hide with dirt, she will periodically web up the front entrance to the hide.... only to tear it all down a day or two later. who knows why?


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 17, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> T's are inveterate redecorators. it's a good thing they don't know how to use credit cards, or they'd bankrupt us.
> my B. albo did something similar, except instead of blocking up the hide with dirt, she will periodically web up the front entrance to the hide.... only to tear it all down a day or two later. who knows why?


Yes, my B. albo did this and remained pretty much hidden, enclosed in it's burrow, until it molted and then emerged much larger a few days later! It was hard to wait to see the fella but well worth it to have a successful molt. And she always would web up the entrance like you said as well.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2014)

RickysReptiles said:


> Figured I'd update you since you've been so helpful! I suppose she wasn't a big fan of how I setup her hide. I put it in on an angle so that there was only 1 way in, which I guess she didn't approve of. She spent the night digging and moving dirt and when I came down to check on her the next morning she had dug out a back door. Then, last night she was at it again! This morning I came down to find that she has totally blocked her front door! haha!! I'm so used to snakes who don't really move anything - so I'm loving this!


Very cute! I love when my Ts redecorate, but sometimes it can be a pain. Like my MM Euathlus sp. "red" always puts substrate in his water. Always. And boy has he made several hills and valleys out of his substrate. Flat terrain? Not for him apparently.

I also read sometimes they'll shut themselves off when they want to molt, so who knows. Maybe yours is planning a bigger body to go with their roomy enclosure.


----------



## timisimaginary (Sep 17, 2014)

Dizzle said:


> Yes, my B. albo did this and remained pretty much hidden, enclosed in it's burrow, until it molted and then emerged much larger a few days later! It was hard to wait to see the fella but well worth it to have a successful molt. And she always would web up the entrance like you said as well.


the thing is, my albo just molted a month or two ago and started doing this after. and she's ~5" so it's not like she's gonna be molting again any time soon.


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 17, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> the thing is, my albo just molted a month or two ago and started doing this after. and she's ~5" so it's not like she's gonna be molting again any time soon.


Gotcha, yeah mine is about 2" and I was expecting a molt...so definitely different circumstances lol. Either way, I hope the OP can glean something from our collective knowledge so far...


----------



## cold blood (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd say that behavior is more indicative that it liked the hide, rather than disliked it. Its re-modeling instead of ignoring it.   That's totally normal t behavior, often blocking themselves in is a sign of preparing to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 18, 2014)

Dizzle said:


> Gotcha, yeah mine is about 2" and I was expecting a molt...so definitely different circumstances lol. Either way, I hope the OP can glean something from our collective knowledge so far...


I sure am! This forum, and the wonderful members, have been VERY helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 22, 2014)

So I moved my T into her new enclosure, which will likely be her "forever home". On the one end there is a LOT of dirt for her to dig around and rearrange as she pleases. She used the hide I gave her, but did spend 2 days digging it deeper and deeper. When I took a photo of the inside with a flash, she was so deep that she couldn't even be seen! Anyhow... then she closed the door, lol. I'm obviously not worried about her, but I am curious. What is she doing in there? Should I be putting a cricket in there and leaving it overnight? Will she tear down the door to get food??

Some pics:

This is her digging her tunnel to china! lol:



This is the "closed door":



Closeup:


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 22, 2014)

Could be multiple things, could be pre-molt all the way to just clogging up the burrow to keep the temperature in the burrow stable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 22, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Could be multiple things, could be pre-molt all the way to just clogging up the burrow to keep the temperature in the burrow stable.


How long does pre-molt usually last? Also, when it does come time to molt, will she likely do it inside or outside of the burrow?


----------



## cold blood (Sep 22, 2014)

RickysReptiles said:


> How long does pre-molt usually last? Also, when it does come time to molt, will she likely do it inside or outside of the burrow?


Its an undetermined amount of time, each t is on its own schedule more often than not.   I have had some last days, others have taken as long as 13 months.   Now both ends of that spectrum are not the norm, but it shows just how much it can vary.  2-4 weeks is probably more the norm for younger t's, older ones tend to take longer, younger ones can get through the process much quicker.

I had a 1.5" B. smithi go through 2 days of pre-molt before it molted and was feeding within the week, I recently also had a 1/2" B. albiceps go through a 44 day pre-molt period.  So any number thrown out there is simply a guess.

I personally don't offer food when one of mine is blocked off to the world, I wait until they emerge and begin hunting again.

When they make a burrow for molting, they almost always molt in their new "lair".  They are very vulnerable at this time and do this to protect themselves while they are defenseless.

Also, like mentioned, while its likely pre-molt, its not necessarily the case for sure.  Sometimes they just want to be left alone.


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 22, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Its an undetermined amount of time, each t is on its own schedule more often than not.   I have had some last days, others have taken as long as 13 months.   Now both ends of that spectrum are not the norm, but it shows just how much it can vary.  2-4 weeks is probably more the norm for younger t's, older ones tend to take longer, younger ones can get through the process much quicker.
> 
> I had a 1.5" B. smithi go through 2 days of pre-molt before it molted and was feeding within the week, I recently also had a 1/2" B. albiceps go through a 44 day pre-molt period.  So any number thrown out there is simply a guess.
> 
> ...


If she does molt inside, and it's beyond my reach (Her tunnel is almost a foot deep) will she kick it out eventually? Can I leave it in there?

I don't want to have to tear apart all her hard work.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 22, 2014)

RickysReptiles said:


> If she does molt inside, and it's beyond my reach (Her tunnel is almost a foot deep) will she kick it out eventually? Can I leave it in there?
> 
> I don't want to have to tear apart all her hard work.


Yeah, don't tear anything apart.  Molts won't mold or cause issues, the main reason many like to get to them is for sexing.   Some will eject the molt in time, others don't.   Every time I look into my A. ezendami's "basement", I see her last molt....getting it out isn't the slightest concern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 23, 2014)

Many tarantulas actually like cobbly soil (aphonopelma/brachypelma/grammostola), so i wouldnt worry about the large pieces, personally.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 23, 2014)

RickysReptiles said:


> I am curious. What is she doing in there?



My guess is that she's in there playing solitaire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RickysReptiles (Sep 24, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> My guess is that she's in there playing solitaire.


LOL! Maybe :sarcasm:


----------

